

Is recruitment spam a big enough problem? - willemmuller

Like many of you who&#x27;ve been working for a few years, I have a problem with recruiter spam. I often get calls or emails for uninteresting, low paying jobs in the middle of nowhere because of shotgun approach used by many bad recruiters. I&#x27;m trying to figure out if this is a problem for people? Would you pay $30 for something that would mean you only received relevant job emails and calls?
======
phantom_oracle
I don't think many folks would be willing to pay any amount of money for
something they get for free.

(This is my viewpoint, so see it from there...)

It is just a mild annoyance at most (to most people) and for the really pro-
active, they can just start marking said-recruiters emails as spam, to never
see them again.

This market is also loaded with entrants, due to (what I assume) is a very low
barrier-to-entry.

The problem in this market is similar to the "make a new language" concept.

"I create a new programming language to rule them all and do it all", and your
language just gets added to the list of languages that want to "do it all and
rule them all".

------
J_Darnley
Oh no, the horror of job offers! You can always forward them to me. I could do
with more employment opportunities.

------
a_lifters_life
Absolutely not. I just let google spam handle it. This does need to stop
though, have thought about this problem before...its just how do you make
money (as kevin oleary would say).

------
cylinder
I would pay $30 for someone to actually consider my candidacy beyond token
checkmarks on a resume

/not in tech

------
MichaelCrawford
Yes.

